# Cheapest place to buy MP40QD?



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Looking to get Ecotech MP40QD

Can somebody suggest the cheapest place to buy this pump?

Thanks


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

No where really. Ecotech controls the pricing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

You'd have to find a non authorized source like eBay if you want cheaper prices ... but that might void the warranty.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Apr 19, 2017)

Any chance we can do a group buy direct? Who's interested?


----------



## Reef (Jul 24, 2011)

Cheapest place would be to check all the classified section of major forums, some people maybe willing to ship them for you.


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

[KRAFTIG] said:


> Any chance we can do a group buy direct? Who's interested?


No you can't.
Ecotech has MAP pricing so you can not get a discount unless they themselves authorize it. You can do a groupbuy but what's the point there would be no discount. They only put sales on right before they bring out their new tech.

The pumps are worth it and last a long time and hold resale value very well. Buy it if you have the cash. My mp10 has lasted well over 5 years and I've had to buy a replacement ceramic shaft once and that's it.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Cool makes sense.

I have mp10 that I love too.


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

If your looking to save some cash you can find a used mp40 the non qd and upgrade to the new driver. I did this and got a near silent mp40 for like 300 vs 489 new plus tax

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Apr 19, 2017)

nc208082 said:


> No you can't.
> Ecotech has MAP pricing so you can not get a discount unless they themselves authorize it. You can do a groupbuy but what's the point there would be no discount. They only put sales on right before they bring out their new tech.
> 
> The pumps are worth it and last a long time and hold resale value very well. Buy it if you have the cash. My mp10 has lasted well over 5 years and I've had to buy a replacement ceramic shaft once and that's it.
> ...


I'm talking direct through the supplier, quantity in numbers. I have a valid business/GST number available.


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

[KRAFTIG] said:


> I'm talking direct through the supplier, quantity in numbers. I have a valid business/GST number available.


I don't think it's that easy otherwise many, many people would be doing this already but if you can get a great price then I'm interested.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Apr 19, 2017)

Who's in? Drop you name here!


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

There might be some discount from stores around Black Friday or Boxing Week if you can wait for it.


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Apr 19, 2017)

Big Al's "Tent" sale starts tomorrow, but they're so far in left field when it comes to pricing.


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

[KRAFTIG] said:


> Big Al's "Tent" sale starts tomorrow, but they're so far in left field when it comes to pricing.


Their tent sale is mostly old outdated equipment. Just trying to clear out old stuff. You won't find good deals on stuff like ecotech in their tent sale.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## someguy (Sep 7, 2009)

Very rare to find Ecotech stuff at tent sales. Only reasons would be bad returns that got repaired or store use items, so they are few and far between. Even then you have to be first in line to snatch it. Scarborough doesn't have any EM products in the tent for tomorrows sale just FYI

Like others mentioned, either find a reputable person on the forums selling one or wait until the next new model comes out so pricing will fall on current units.


----------



## Reef (Jul 24, 2011)

Does BigAls carry Ecotech products ? Last time i was around the hardware section they only had Corallife stuffs.


----------



## someguy (Sep 7, 2009)

The franchise locations may not, but the corporate locations scarborough and missasauga do.


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Well they used to at least. They seem to be pushing current USA brand and rossmount instead of ecotech and tunze and all the other good powerhead companies.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

You can have the prime minister signature along with a valid business license, ( which anyone can get) , but you will not be granted dealer status. It's tightly controlled along with most reputable products.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

I have two MP40 quiet drives that i'm thinking about switching out for MP10QD's if anyone is interested.


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Apr 19, 2017)

Flexin5 said:


> I have two MP40 quiet drives that i'm thinking about switching out for MP10QD's if anyone is interested.


YGM, thanks.


----------

